# foundation sleeves



## Electro481 (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have alot of feeders and branch conduits in the slab, what is the best method to install sleeves in the new foundations? I have coduits of all sizes taking off in different directions. Some would just have one 4" conduiut through. Would you just cut the sleeves the width of the foundation walls and wedge them in the dirt before the concrete pour, or is there another method? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If there's a bunch in the same place, I usually get a sheet or two of cheap 2" thick styrofoam. Cut it up and build a block the width of the pour, wrapping it with duct tape.

When the foundation's done, dig up the styro and punch it out. Run the pipes, then throw in enough bags of KwikCrete to fill it in.

I generally install a spare or two just to CMA.


----------

